# This is very cool



## Queen Mum (Apr 4, 2013)

Clear JOY  A beautiful dog in action.   Just having fun.   The power of this dog is amazing.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 4, 2013)

I think it's cool how even in slow motion, you can tell that his tail is wagging the whole time!  He's having fun!


----------



## nelson castro (Apr 15, 2013)

Indeed.. he is surely having a good time.


----------

